# Lucy's new home business (tie-dyed silk)



## northeastcallin (Mar 11, 2013)

Lucy (my fiancÃ©) has started her home business of tie dying silk. Right now she has wall hangings or tapestries, but scarves will be rolling out soon. Hand died silk. Great gift ideas for the holidays. Custom designs can be made to order.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/LucysTieDyes?ref=si_shop

Constructive criticism appreciated.

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

She has some really nice designs.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

needs to be posted in sticky thread at the top of board


----------

